# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Welke soort therapeut heb ik nodig?

## Konijn_konijn

*Aanleiding*: Zodra ik iets moet doen blokkeer ik. Dit heeft effect op alles in mijn leven; vrienden, werk, school (vroeger), autos maken, vriendinnetjes (eigenlijk het gebrek eraan) etc. Een voorbeeld is dat het schrijven van een ondernemingsplan me 4 weken voltijd gekost heeft omdat ik er tegenop zag, terwijl dit ook in een week had gekund. Afgelopen week heb ik wederom de deksel diverse malen op mijn neus gehad, waaronder dat mensen niet met me willen afspreken omdat ik te weinig mijn positieve zelf ben.

*Oorzaak*: Mijn moeder heeft me nooit liefde gegeven, ik heb geen eigen beslissingen mogen maken en wat ik deed wat nooit goed. Hierdoor durf ik mijzelf niet te zijn.

*Richting van oplossing*: Tot nu toe heb ik diverse dingen geprobeerd, waaronder diverse soorten therapie (praatgroepen, 1 op 1, angsten weghalen op gevoelsniveau, agressie boven proberen te halen en te uiten), cursussen over het verhogen van zelfvertrouwen, veel praten met mensen en innerlijke rust proberen te verkrijgen door mediteren. Ook bij mediteren is het probleem hetzelfde; ik kan me niet concentreren omdat ik het moet van mijzelf. Zowel praten als mediteren is bruikbaar echter gaat dit niet diep genoeg wanneer de basis ontbreekt zoals bij mij. De basis is de aanwezige pijn uit het verleden. Deze is dermate erg dat ik ook een schild om me heen krijg zodat ik in de buurt van die pijn dreig te komen. Mijn ratio gaat allerlei gedachten als een muur omhoog gooien waardoor ik niet bij mijn gevoel kan komen. Een voorbeeld hiervan is dat ik me weinig van mijn jeugd kan herinneren en dat ik concentratieproblemen krijg als ik iets probeer te herinneren, mijn gedachten schieten dan alle kanten op. Volgens mij is de enige manier om dit levensgrote probleem op te lossen door de cruciale delen van mijn jeugd te herbeleven waardoor ik emotioneel breek en mijzelf daarna verder kan ontwikkelen.

*Randvoorwaarden therapeut*: 2 dingen zijn extreem belangrijk wil iemand mij verder kunnen helpen in mijn leven. Een therapeut o.i.d. dient hieraan te voldoen:
- Het weghalen van mijn rationele muur. Ik ben zo klaar mee met mijn gevoel en resultaten in mijn leven dat de methode hiervoor me niet uitmaakt; als is het door gebruik van medicijnen of drugs (zoals alcohol, soft- of harddrugs). Doordat mijn emotionele muur te groot is werkt hypnose meestal niet; ik blijf te rationeel kunnen denken.
- Analystisch scherp zodat ik binnen 1 of enkele sessies emotioneel doorbreek doordat het probleem snel herkend wordt.
Ik zoek dus geen coach (die me helpt mijn eigen pad te vinden) maar echt iemand die me emotioneel kan breken en daardoor alle pijn naar boven kan halen. Zodra deze bovengekomen is kan ik het zelf verder oplossen.

Mijn vraag aan jullie is welke soort therapie kan helpen en of je iemand kent die deze uitoefent. Ik verwacht niet dat EMDR gaat werken omdat je dan de herinnering duidelijk in je gedachten behoort te krijgen en dat is nu juist het probleem.

Ik hoop dat jullie mee willen denken aan deze verbetering in mijn leven.

Groeten,

Konijn

----------


## sietske763

hallo konijn,
wat een moed om je probleem zo eerlijk neer te zetten.
allereerst, welkom hier op NGF....waar veel lieve meedenkende mensen zitten.

over je vraag; dit gaat mijn pet echt te boven, vooral omdat je al zoveel geprobeerd hebt.

nou is het geval dat we hier als adviserend lid een psychotherapeut hebben (erg fijn en lief van hem)
maar heb voor je zitten zoeken, maar kan hem nergens meer vinden.....
dus op dit moment weet ik niet of hij nog lid is en actief is....
(moet er wel bij zeggen dat ik niet de handigste ben om dit forum ten volle te benutten, de zoekfuncties ed

hij heet; psychotherapeut jan schrans
maar ook onder de leden kan ik hem niet vinden en bedenk me dus nu dat hij al heel lang niet gepost heeft...

mijn advies zou dan nu zijn; stuur een PM naar leontien (""onze baas"") en vraag haar of hij nog deelneemt hier...
hij had altijd hele goede adviezen en ik denk daarom ook dat hij de enige is hier die de juiste weg voor je weet...

je hebt iig nu 2 namen waarmee je wat verder kunt...
miss. snap je deze site wel direct en kan je hem miss via andere zoekfuncties vinden...

ik wens jer heel veel sterkte en succes en hoop dat je de juiste personen te ""spreken""krijgt.

vr gr,
Sietske 763

----------


## Raimun

@ konijn konijn ....

'n heel betoog dat je schrijft....doch slechts 'n zeer sumier gegeven van jouw levensverhaal !

Twee zinnen vallen mij op : 
1°.. " de oorzaak " 
2°.. "Ik verwacht niet dat .....
OMDAT JE DAN DE HERINNERING DUIDELIJK IN JE GEDACHTEN BEHOORT TE KRIJGEN EN DAT IS NU JUIST HET PROBLEEM !!!"""

Inderdaad is juist dat " HET " probleem !! doch niet zoals jij het bekijkt !! 

In feite heb jij onbewust ( hoop ik ) schrik om juist " DIE " confrontatie aan te gaan !! 
Niet de nodige " vechtlust ..wilskracht..doorzettingsvermogen .." om die schrik te lijf te gaan !!!?!!
Alhoewel die confrontatie 'n uitstekende therapie is om jouw probleem op te lossen ..
(( enkel voortgaande op wat jij schrijft !! )) ..en waarschijnlijk ook de enige afdoende .
Bij "" cognitieve therapie ""...wordt dit toegepast .

Als je dan toch denkt zo'n stoere bink te zijn , die 'n verregaande emotionele afbraak kan doorstaan , 
zul je de " MOED " moeten hebben om die schrik te overwinnen 
en die confrontatie aan te gaan !! 

Dat antwoord vind je wel bij jezelf en vooral :: wees eerlijk met jezelf !!! 

Voortgaande op wat je allemaal al ondernomen hebt , 
ben je ter plaatse blijven trappelen ... 
er niet serieus , met de nodige " wilskracht " mee bezig geweest !!

Je verwacht teveel van anderen !!! 
Vergeet nooit ..dat enkel JIJZELF ..het gaat moeten " DOEN "...

Over de " oorzaak " van jouw mislukt (?)leven..kan ik niet oordelen natuurlijk...
Indien jij in de mogelijkheid bent (..m.a.w. als jouw moeder nog leeft ? )
en jullie , op welke wijze dan ook contact kunnen hebben ,
zal je vooral , juist " die " confrontatie ook moeten aangaan !!

Succes...
Raimun .

----------


## Konijn_konijn

Bedankt voor de reacties!




> In feite heb jij onbewust ( hoop ik ) schrik om juist " DIE " confrontatie aan te gaan !! 
> Niet de nodige " vechtlust ..wilskracht..doorzettingsvermogen .." om die schrik te lijf te gaan !!!?!!
> Alhoewel die confrontatie 'n uitstekende therapie is om jouw probleem op te lossen ..
> (( enkel voortgaande op wat jij schrijft !! )) ..en waarschijnlijk ook de enige afdoende .
> Bij "" cognitieve therapie ""...wordt dit toegepast .


Dank.




> Over de " oorzaak " van jouw mislukt (?)leven..kan ik niet oordelen natuurlijk...
> Indien jij in de mogelijkheid bent (..m.a.w. als jouw moeder nog leeft ? )
> en jullie , op welke wijze dan ook contact kunnen hebben ,
> zal je vooral , juist " die " confrontatie ook moeten aangaan !!


Goed punt!

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Beste,

Oeps ja ik was er een tijd uit maar hier ben ik terug. Het spijt me, ik had liever veel vroeger geantwoord op je vraag. Je had me gerust een bericht kunnen sturen hoor!
Ik denk dat het antwoord (zoals meestal het geval is) al vervat zit in je vraag: ik lees twee zaken die me zeer relevant lijken: je moeder en emotioneel willen gebroken worden. Het zou me verwonderen moesten die twee niet met elkaar te maken hebben. 
Wat je nodig hebt is een psychotherapeut die kan luisteren naar deze twee zaken. Ik vermoed dat je je emotioneel gebroken voelt door je moeder en het zal zaak zijn om dit met je psychotherapeut te bespreken.

Succes en contacteer me gerust voor verdere vragen!

Jan

----------


## Konijn_konijn

Na een jaar bij een psycholoog gelopen te hebben kan ik erkennen dat mij idee dat het niet ging helpen helemaal terecht was. Sinds enkele weken ben ik in aanraking gekomen met familieopstellingen en dit past echt perfect in hetgeen ik lang geleden tijdens het schrijven van mijn startbericht wilde: tijdens de eerste sessie was ik al direct bijzonder aangegrepen.

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Dat is prima. Ik hoop dat men je niet emotioneel gebroken heeft daarbij maar integendeel uw vraag heeft laten begrijpen en beluisterd.

----------


## PsycholoogJanSchrans

Beste,

Ik was inderdaad een tijdd niet bereikbaar maar nu ben ik er terug. Ik lees eerst de andere antwoorden door en dan geef ik je advies.

tot later

----------


## PsycholoogJanSchrans

ik lees hierboven dat je ondertussen geholpen bent. Dat is prima!

----------

